# Really been liking my little Nova Comet 2 Lathe



## sprucegum (Oct 30, 2015)

Some of you may recall that I bought a new lathe a few weeks back to replace my home made beast. We have been having a little poor weather lately so I have spent some time playing with my new toy. So far I have finished a cherry burl bowl started 3 years ago on the old lathe, 2 pepper mills, and 3 red cedar lathe boxes. I am sure that I will tire of it in time and go back to a couple turning projects a month but for now I am having a blast. So much easier to use than the old one.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Fun, fun, fun. Keep it up. Nice projects Dave.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice work Dave. The bowl is a clear standout to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 30, 2015)

I recall looking at that lathe and thinking it looked solid, great choice. I like your projects


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 30, 2015)

TimR said:


> I recall looking at that lathe and thinking it looked solid, great choice. I like your projects


It was on sale at Rockler back in Sept 499 with a free chuck. Pretty happy so far, seems to have enough power for what I have done so far.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice work, Dave! I like them all, but that bowl really stands out to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 30, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Nice work, Dave! I like them all, but that bowl really stands out to me.


Got another one from the same burl roughed out on my old lathe but it has a huge crack. I think I will finish it some time just don't know if I will leave the crack or fill it with bondo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Oct 31, 2015)

IMO put a finish on one of those cedar boxes. It deepens the color and still smells great if you leave the inside bare. I love cedar!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice turnings!


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2015)

jmurray said:


> IMO put a finish on one of those cedar boxes. It deepens the color and still smells great if you leave the inside bare. I love cedar![/QUOTE
> 
> I have a few hundred more blocks of cedar I am sure I will put a finish on one sooner or later, I know it would look great with a little WOP.


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Nice turnings!


Thanks Barry, makes me feel like I am at least getting better when I hear from one of the WB Masters.


----------



## Tony (Oct 31, 2015)

Good looking work Dave! You really knocked it out of the park with that lampshade, that's awesome!! Tony

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## pinky (Oct 31, 2015)

Turnings are looking good. Looks like you have a nice view out that window as well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2015)

pinky said:


> Turnings are looking good. Looks like you have a nice view out that window as well!


About the best place I have found to take pictures, used to be the porch now a 3 season room. Putting a heater in next week to make it a 3 1/2 season room.


----------



## pinky (Oct 31, 2015)

Hard to tell, but it looks like you are up pretty high with an expansive view.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice job, and good choice on the lathe!


----------

